# methyl-drol ????????



## diablomex (May 4, 2006)

whats the best thing to stack this with ????????


----------



## Trouble (May 4, 2006)

You mean as in supplements to prevent / reduce sides?

Or do you mean other anabolics and pct??


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (May 4, 2006)

diablomex said:
			
		

> whats the best thing to stack this with ????????


I would not stack another anabolic with it.


----------



## diablomex (May 4, 2006)

Trouble said:
			
		

> You mean as in supplements to prevent / reduce sides?
> 
> Or do you mean other anabolics and pct??


yes,other anabolics


----------



## scbz01602 (May 4, 2006)

You posted a thread before regarding Masterdrol, correct?

Masterdrol is the same compound as Methyl-drol, just different companies manufacturing the product. Superdrol is also the same compound; just different companies.

Stacking with Methyl-drol can be quite devastating to the body. Methyl-drol alone is quite potent... effectiveness wise AND side wise. Stacking is not really recommended as well because of the harmful methyl attached to it.

Run it alone for just a few weeks (under 5) if you really insist on using it, but I wouldn't advice stacking it. Bridging the compound may be different if you are looking for a longer cycle, but if you choose that route I'd recommend a non-methyl compound along with it. Methyl-drol is effective, and works. Refer to reviews from Masterdrol and Superdrol for dosages for yourself and adequet protection.


----------



## diablomex (May 4, 2006)

scbz01602 said:
			
		

> You posted a thread before regarding Masterdrol, correct?
> 
> Masterdrol is the same compound as Methyl-drol, just different companies manufacturing the product. Superdrol is also the same compound; just different companies.
> 
> ...


you mean run the cycle,then do a nonmethylated product.what about running  methyl-drol for 4 weeks then run phera plex for  3 then do the pct thing of course


----------



## scbz01602 (May 5, 2006)

Phera-Plex is methylated


----------



## diablomex (May 5, 2006)

scbz01602 said:
			
		

> Phera-Plex is methylated


maybe so but it is a bit diferent. the phera plex is17a-methyl-etioallocholan-2-ene-17b-ol and the methyldrol is2a,17a di methyl etiocholan 3-one,17b-ol


----------



## scbz01602 (May 5, 2006)

the 17a is what you need to look out for; it is the toxic part of the steroid that is incredible hard on the liver.

again methyl drol works on it's own, and i think it can provide large results in a short duration, but stacking it is definetly not a good thing if its with another 17a compound.


----------



## diablomex (May 5, 2006)

scbz01602 said:
			
		

> the 17a is what you need to look out for; it is the toxic part of the steroid that is incredible hard on the liver.
> 
> again methyl drol works on it's own, and i think it can provide large results in a short duration, but stacking it is definetly not a good thing if its with another 17a compound.


if thats true then why do people stack superdrol and phera plex.if you look at the ingrediants.the same as what im trying to do.a tad diferent


----------



## scbz01602 (May 5, 2006)

there are a couple forms of stacking. doubling up is one thing, and bridging is another. to bridge would be to drop one compound and introduce the other, which is effective as a stack as both compounds are potent, but they are both 17a. that would mean you would be running a methyl for a long duration of time, where the recommended dosage for 17a compounds is under 4 weeks.

it isn't recommended, but thats not to say that people dont stack them


----------



## diablomex (May 5, 2006)

scbz01602 said:
			
		

> there are a couple forms of stacking. doubling up is one thing, and bridging is another. to bridge would be to drop one compound and introduce the other, which is effective as a stack as both compounds are potent, but they are both 17a. that would mean you would be running a methyl for a long duration of time, where the recommended dosage for 17a compounds is under 4 weeks.
> 
> it isn't recommended, but thats not to say that people dont stack them


but  what i said about  stacking superdrol and phera plex isnt that true.if your right then superdrol and phera plex is the same also


----------



## scbz01602 (May 6, 2006)

they are similiar compounds in terms of liver toxicity

im not talking about results when i write that i wouldnt recommend it
im talking about side effects
it will be a very harsh cycle to run a 17a compound over 4 weeks in duration


----------

